# Sharpening Station



## steeley (Aug 13, 2011)

http://tumblewood.blogspot.com/2011/06/modular-sharpening-station.html

This guy has a good idea .
i am always looking for trays and things to contain the swarf juice
without having a tub and a board across it .
well for $2 its not bad




[/IMG]



[/IMG]
but i could go for this.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah. I love the tray that Jon sells. It has some rubber blocks that come with it, too so you can accommodate different bases, etc. in a variety of different ways.


----------



## steeley (Aug 13, 2011)

I did not know that . Thanks


----------



## BertMor (Aug 14, 2011)

I am using these ancient bakelite trays that my father-in-law gave me. he first got them in 1951 and used them in the science classes he taught for dissecting things. He is very glad to see they have a new purpose in the 21st Century


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 15, 2011)

:shrug:

I just put a nonstick mat on my countertop and put the stone on that. Wipe up the counter when I am done. At work I use a wet side towel under and then folded on top of a third pan (1/2 deep). Again put the stone right on top. 

Then again neither location includes a wife or girlfriend to have a problem with what I am doing.


----------



## euphorbioid (Aug 15, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Then again neither location includes a wife or girlfriend to have a problem with what I am doing.



Either one of those is a game changer, in my experience. Even when using a tub and board I get dirty looks.


----------



## monty (Aug 15, 2011)

I put a towel under and over an $.89 brick. Gives me knuckle clearance and the towels catch any residue. I never thought to ask my wife her opinion on the matter!


----------



## jmforge (Aug 15, 2011)

The low front rail is nice, but I don't see how that would be useful, especially with a large knife, other than with a single stone in one of the two center positions


steeley said:


> http://tumblewood.blogspot.com/2011/06/modular-sharpening-station.html
> 
> This guy has a good idea .
> i am always looking for trays and things to contain the swarf juice
> ...


----------



## steeley (Aug 15, 2011)

that guy is a wood worker so that works for him 
I thought the idea was interesting .
for us are stones have to be more pronounced for are angle of attack.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, that would be a pretty sweet setup for woodworking tools.


steeley said:


> that guy is a wood worker so that works for him
> I thought the idea was interesting .
> for us are stones have to be more pronounced for are angle of attack.


----------



## steeley (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.daikudojo.org/Classes/20090201_alex_gilmore_visit/
everyone has there way here is a few and a link to a class for woodworkers.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------

